# Keeping Small Balls of Yarn Neat



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I read a post this morning asking how to keep the ends of balls of yarn from unraveling. I knew I had the answer, but I had to search my Pinterest board to find it.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

That is a neat tip. I just use a small piece of masking tape.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

:thumbup: love it, recycle the old socks!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Old knee-hi nylons work well too... not nearly as pretty though.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

and I just threw all my old holy ones out. nuts!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aha! A purpose for the pile of single socks (all his, not mine!) accumulated beside the dryer! If, by some act of magic, the missing sock should appear, I will be able to match it up to its in-use mate. I used to wait a few years and then toss them; this is a better idea.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great idea! The ingenuity of knitters never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Neat idea. My daughter just threw away a bunch of old socks.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Once again I wonder...why didn't I think of that?


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

another one, but this one you can knit. I love the sock idea, have to use some of my daughters.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ball-sack


----------



## charlinew (May 7, 2012)

I LOVE these ideas for holding the balls of yarn! So clever! Thanks!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

If you don't have any socks available, another way to keep yarn in check is to buy bath scrubbies at a dollar store. Untie the scrubbie,cut it to the length you need and tie the bottom.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Sweeeet !!!


----------



## patsyruth (May 18, 2011)

Your timing on this tip is perfect. Planning to organize my sock drawer for winter and know that I have some holes to go and now those singles will have a good use. I can easily transfer a descent mateless sock to this purpose. Great link.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Cute Idea.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I use Ex. large egg cartons(clear), with a hole puched in the top middle to run yarn through when ready to use it. 

If clear are not available they're also easily written on with a sharpie.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great ideas! Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great ideas! Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great ideas! Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Great idea. Haven't made socks yet but I could just knit a pair of socks without the feet and that would be my practice using my new sock loom. Mine will not be argyle patterns though but the self striping I have been collecting. :lol:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great way to use of small balls of sock yarn. You have a great idea. jinx


SylviaC said:


> Great idea. Haven't made socks yet but I could just knit a pair of socks without the feet and that would be my practice using my new sock loom. Mine will not be argyle patterns though but the self striping I have been collecting. :lol:


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Another way to keep the ends from making a tangeled mess... just clip the ends to the ball with a Little girls hair clip. You can buy them at the dollar store. Then you can see what you have.


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

I use holey socks as shoe covers when I travel. Put the holes on the tops of the shoes. No more crud in suitcases!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Great idea - thanks for sharing. I've been struggling with 3 balls of lace yarn for a linen stitch scarf that have been unraveling from the outside...now to find socks with holes in them!


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

I also use the nets that package veggies, like onions and garlic...have also saved some of the nets that keep fruit from bruising to try....


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

And don't forget the "nylon sox" used to try on shoes. These little "footies" come in handy for all that scrap yarn left over from our many projects.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I learn so much on this site...thanks!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Old tights cut into lengths and knotted at one end work well too!


----------



## AddisonC10 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

